# Tired of city life and my plan to remedy that



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been living in NYC for over 5 years now, counting the time I was homeless to now. I've been getting tired of living here, but at the same time, I don't want to just leave and/or move elsewhere or become homeless again. NYC is a very convenient city and everything I could ever want is within a 2 hour or less train ride from me.
The thought has crossed my mind to give it up for awhile. I had the passing thought of keeping my apartment paid for while I go hitchhiking and see more of the country. While that did sound fun, I never really pursued a plan in doing this. I did, however, figure out an actual plan that I want to do.
Two of them, in fact. The first plan is to go on a road trip across the US with a twist. I had been planning this in the back of my head for the last 7 years, never really thinking much about it until the last year or so.
The twist? I'm visiting the graves of people who have inspired me throughout my life, even if they died well before I was born. The trip takes me from NYC to NOLA to LA to Seattle to Chicago and back to NYC. If you guys are interested, I can post the list of graves I'm going to be visiting.
I'm looking into getting a van rental for cross country, but if I can't find anything, I can just hitchhike. Lemme know if any of you guys want gas money and we might be able to make shit happen.
The second plan was actually inspired by the desire to do something with my life, as well as a couple video games I've been playing. The first part of plan is to find somebody who has land somewhere relatively near me that will allow me to do whatever I want on it. Not just some house. No, I plan on basically living off of the land with minimal gear and to make nearly everything I will need, as well as hunt for my own food. I plan on learning everything I will need to know nearly on the fly.
I'm gonna be ordering a couple books from Amazon tomorrow and I'm gonna read over them when I get them. When I do actually go out and do this, I will reread them so the knowledge is fresh in my mind. If anybody is interested in knowing what books they are, they're Dave Canterbury's bushcraft guides and Shelters, Shacks and Shanties by D.C. Beard.
I had become fixated on learning blacksmithing and while yes, there are places in NYC that can teach me how to do it, I would rather learn on my own. Since I live in an apartment, that's kinda hard. Besides, I don't want to get into it for money, I want to get into it as a hobby.
The biggest hurdle is finding somebody who would allow me to use their land, but I'm almost certain I know somebody who would allow me to use their land.
If you guys want to keep up with this, I'm thinking about recording the trip and the survival stuff and putting it up on youtube, so I could just post it to this thread.
Lemme know what you guys think and if you have any recommendation, cuz I'm almost certain I haven't thought of everything.

Edit: To clarify, I do intend to keep my apartment if I find land I can use


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 1, 2017)

palmazon said:


> Wait - I'M supposed to posit something?
> Where's the mindless consumption in THAT???


Yeah, you're right. Here's the list and map for the road trip. Note that with the way this website works, I can't put Chicago in cuz if I do, it'll do some funny shit and alter the course. Also, ignore the times/dates, it autofills them. I've actually taken a fair bit of the inner states that I'm going to be on up until I get to the north west. Once I get above SF, it's all uncharted territory for me.


----------



## marmar (May 2, 2017)

Hey I'm in NYC too, and dead sick of it. Im looking into buying land, but its just so hard in this state. but what exactly you are asking about? I need gas money. But not sure whether I will be heading out west in June or try and settle shit up in N.Y.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 6, 2017)

marmar said:


> Hey I'm in NYC too, and dead sick of it. Im looking into buying land, but its just so hard in this state. but what exactly you are asking about? I need gas money. But not sure whether I will be heading out west in June or try and settle shit up in N.Y.


I'll let you know towards the end of June


----------

